# Let's Play Pokemon Emerald! (Canceled due to computer failure)



## Blaziking the God General (May 31, 2010)

Due to me having too much time over the summer, I have decided to occupy myself with a picture LP of Pokemon Emerald. Like in most LP's, the audience (you people) will be able to choose certain things. You will be able to decide upon the names for the Pokemon and the name of the character. I'm also going to allow you to pick a few Pokemon to be on the team. There are a couple of Pokemon that I will decide upon, but otherwise you will choose a fair few Pokemon that I will be using. If you have any other requests for Pokemon for me to use, let me know.

When requesting Pokemon for me to use, just post a message saying what Pokemon you would like. I will ask people for an actual name when I get it, or I will come up with one myself.

I hope to make this as interesting and fun as possible, and since I'll be getting lots of extra time it will be nice to have something to do with it so, without further ado, here it is!

Team at Present:
Lv. 18 My Bitch the Marshtomp
Lv. 18 Kam the Dustox
Lv. 20 Rufies the Sableye
Lv. 20 Frederick the Electrike

Part 1: Snakes on a Plane? (See below)
Part 2: Bob Meets My Bitch


*Part 1: Snakes on a Plane?*





OMG THE MOVIES STARTING.
SHUT UP PEOPLE IN BACK.











HEY ASSHOLE UP FRONT! YOU'RE BLOCKING THE SCREEN!







Meet May. 12. Place of Residence: Littleroot Town.
That dour looking chap next to her is Frederick von Shnouzer. He was born and raised in the streets of New York, and he don't take no shit from nobody.







In this picture, we meet the fail team.







Ah, yes, the fail team. Known for their utter failing in everything. Aside from the pure badassness of Frederick von Shnouzer, and the occasional usefulness of that Flygon, we see that May has a Volbeat and an unevolved Torchic.







AN UNEVOLVED TORCHIC WHO CAN'T EVEN RUN.

GODDAMN INCOMPETENT HEROES.







Now, you see, THIS is what we need. A red glowy um...fish...thing. Meh, I'll probably find hundreds of them by the end of the game.







He seems rather displeased. May we ask what is the matter?







Apparantly he's not a fan of talking to resolving issues.







Ooh. Shiny.







There's that snake thing again. They should make more movies about snakes being in the air, like flying snakes.

But they don't actually need to fly. They could be on a plane.

And. Um. Well. They could get loose.

And be poisonous.

I would make such an awesome movie maker. :)







Dude. It's been hours. You forced me to read People magazine goddammit. PEOPLE. I had to read about Angelina Jolie adopting another Asian child while you were off playing with yourself in the back room. We are not on good terms right now, just so you know. You have a lot to do to start earning my trust back.







More like Professor BITCH amirite?
lol look at me being original.







You are not Prof. Oak, therefore you cannot be "the Pokemon Professor". My god are all people from Hoenn stupid?







At times friendly "playmates".







And "battle" others like us.







Despite our "closeness" we don't "know" everything about Pokemon.

Anything can sound dirty with quotation marks.







I find it discriminatory that "Hermaphrodite" is not on this list.

So folks, what are we? Boy? Girl? And if so, what is our name?

Oh, and go ahead and choose and name the starter while you're at it.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

A boy.

...using a Mudkip named "u liek me?". Using a Treecko named "namefail". Or just name it "Treecko" and be boring. :x


----------



## Green (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

OR A MUDKIP AND NAME IT GREENGILLS OR A SHINY TORCHIC NAMED GREEN 8D;


----------



## Chopsuey (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

That wouldn't be entertaining.

...AND THE CAPITALS ARE ANNOYING ME.

No, really.


----------



## Noctowl (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

A torchic named Bob.

And your name will be bob. And you will be a girl. Because Bob is that cool.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

No, name it Bobbington!

Also, way to rip off my idea of a Megaman X LP, jerk.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Boy, cause May is a whore and Seth is cool.

And un Mudkipenshtein.


----------



## Flareth (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Boy. Named....Bobbins? XDDDD

And starter....Treecko. Male. Named Dyson. xDD Don't ask.


----------



## Autumn (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Starter needs to be a Mudkip named My Bitch.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I must conquer with Leafpool, for it is the only one that made me laugh. Also, be a girl named Bobbington (I agree with Kammington with this one)


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Name the character something that would cause sentences to go awkward everytime their name is mentioned.

Like "MOM" or "I".


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Well folks, I was bored today so I have chosen to update. Don't expect updates this frequently, though once I get out of school I'll probably be updating anywhere from once a day to once a week.

Anyways, there were more requests for a boy than there was for a girl, so I am using a boy. Unfortunately, Bobbington does not fit the name length for a character. Mudkip appeared to be the more prevalent choice, and fear not, for I have named it My Bitch (coincidentially, it's a female too!)

Alright, enough with the formalities, onwards we go!

*Part Two: Bob Meets My Bitch*





We can either play as this kind soul...






...or this stupid slutty whore.

I don't know which to choose...






Hmm. This name seems to be lacking some "oomph".






Much better.






Wait, you live there too?

Shit.






Unfortunately, friendships can't be formed with ANTISOCIAL PEOPLE.

Yes, I'm looking at you BOB.






Are you shitting me? I plan on never meeting you ever again. Remember what happened last time I decided to go see you?






 Yeah. That's what happened.






 Our kind and considerate mother places BOB in the back with all of the heavy boxes that could crush him if they fell.






No, it's actually quite fun and enjoyable. Maybe you should give it a try next time.






Oh shit, does that mean that that Prof. Botch guy is around?

Get in the house. Quick.






Well, I do admit, it does look rather pretty in here...






I hope they get paid. That could be breaking the law, you know.

Looks like our mother is in some deep shit. That's actually kind of badass, to be honest.






Hugo?






The guy must watch Lost.

Speaking of which, I wonder what's on TV.






Well shit. If we can't watch TV, what can we do? Read? Psssh. Don't make me laugh.






 I love it. You know, if you liked it, you shoulda put a ring on it sista 'cause it's mine now. But now look, you have no room. What now beyotch?






 BOB: *snores loudly*






I can't come any faster!






Aha, so that is why he was not participating in the big move!

At least we actually have a father in this Pokemon game. I guess there's a first for everything.






 Darn, I missed it. You know, if BOB's mother had shut up, I actually could have seen the goddamn interview. NICE JOB BITCH.






 You're a regular Sherlock Holmes aren't you?






Oh really? What's his name?











Does my father have any common sense?






HE'S MY NEIGHBOR?

So that's who I saw looking out of the window from the house across the street... *shifty eyes*
















Wait, if he's rarely at home, then who was staring at me from across the street...?

I need to get out of this town.






 WHAT IS IT WHORE?






Who gives a shit?

Well apparently she does, which means that I can't leave this god-forsaken town.

I guess I have visit Professor Butch.






Ah, yes I am! Sorry for barging in like this, but-






Well that's great but let me explain myself for barging in like-






With that, we see the most irresponsible mother in the history of the world.






May has a ball? Why only one?






Wait...those eyes...and clothes...I know you from somewhere...






YOU'RE THAT FREAK WHO WAS WATCHING ME FROM THE WINDOW!






 Did he say that I was good-looking or something? Because if so, that's still creepy.






Well she's eager to be friends...

Hmm...something's fishy here...






 Why did her mother let me up here?






OH MY GOD SHE'S A PROSTITUTE. SHE AND HER FAMILY THINK THAT I'M A CUSTOMER.






What, did you think BOB wasn't going to make a move?






That's fan-fucking-tastic






Whatever happened to "Don't go out there without Pokemon!" Maybe YOU should go out there oh wise and knowledgeable one.






OH NO. GOD NO! HELP! IT'S PROFESSOR BEACH!

Birch: It's Birch!

Whatever.






You know, if there weren't free Pokemon involved, I wouldn't do this.






  HEY BITCH YOU LIED. THERE ARE 3 POKEBALLS!






And we are thrust into an epic battle against...a...um...Zigzagoon...






  ...by a Zigzagoon...






...from a Zigzagoon...

Geez, my respect for this guy is lowering more and more by the second.






Of course he did.






Of course I don't.






Hey, that blood transfusion wasn't for nothing, you know.






Sweet.






Mudkip, you will forever be known as My Bitch.






Oh, that whore.






God no.






I already met her and I'd rather not see her again.






  But thou must!






Hey man, I ain't happy about this, and neither is My Bitch.






She could always teach me some more about the world's oldest profession. I wouldn't mind.






  Welcome to Route 101. Population: 3. Lots of near useless Pokemon here, but they are useful for grinding up some levels.

If you know what I mean.






Aaaaaand this is Oldale Town.
yaaay






  Do tell.






Just like May!






No. Just no.






WHY GODDAMMIT?











Don't you have some sort of life? Why are you spending your time sketching a footprint? I can just imagine this kid's life in a few years.

Kid: (In front of the hospital with a notebook)
Nurse: GTFO WE'VE GOTS A PATIENT!
Kid: WAIT I FOUND A RARE POKEMON'S FOOTPRINT WAIT UNTIL I FINISH SKETCHING IT.






And Route 103; a wonderful lake-side retreat.

Funny, I smell failure coming from in front of me.






So that's what the smell was. Makes sense.






Yeah, My Bitch is actually quite the powerhouse.


Before we go into battle, let's briefly check My Bitch's stats.
















Did a wee bit of grinding, but I'm sure May's done some training too, with years of helping her father and all.






  Or...um...not...

Some highlights from this battle include:





















Aand we win with full HP.

MY BITCH IS TOTALLY BADASS!






And you're pretty slutty.






BOB, I think May wants to get in your pants again.






Over where?






  Oh crap. This should be a rather awkward conversation.






Way to be supportive of your daughter, Prof. Bench.






Which is why she has a Lv. 5 Treecko.











w00t






  No shit Sherlock.






Not in front of your father, please...






YAY! NOW MY BITCH AND I HAVE BALLS!






  Alrighty folks! With 5 Poke Balls, we are ready to start our journey!

Get in some Pokemon requests and requests for nicknames while you're at it. I am actually willing to train over 6 Pokemon in this game because I can speed ahead on my emulator when grinding, but I don't think I'll have anymore than 10 Pokemon, so make sure you get your requests in!

Expect an update sometime Saturday or Sunday, unless I'm swamped with homework.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Get a Wurmple and name it Kam.

I dare you.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

A WINGULL NAMED 'MINE?'

YAY NEMO JOKE

WOO


----------



## Autumn (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

My Bitch is amazing. I approve entirely. <3

Zigzagoon named HM WHORE. Just because.


----------



## Green (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

a rayquaza named Green. just because. x33


----------



## Flareth (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

A Zigzagoon nicknamed Grandpa. No matter what the gender. xDDDD


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

A female Ralts named "prostitute". :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Or a _male_ Ralts named Prostitute.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

:( Flygon is so not Fail...

And Kam's right, you need a Wurmple;)


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I KNOW

I KNOW

A ZIGZAGOON NAMED "stfu- WTF?!"


----------



## Patar (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

NO NO NO! GOTTA HAVE A WURMPLE NAMED PENIS. EXAMPLE BATTLE:

PENIS used String Shot!

PENIS evolved in to Silcoon!

PENIS used Harden!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

name the wurmple BOB

because it's bob backwards


----------



## M&F (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Name a Pokémon "my ass". Preferrably a Grimer or a Numel.

my ass used Focus Punch!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

...or Explosion. xD


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

So, I'd like to briefly update. I got a Wurmple and named it Kam, as per Kam's first post. I may get a Ralts, if I have the patience, though I might just hold off until later.

The reason I'm not granting all of your requests right now, early game, is because I don't want to catch all 10 Pokemon before the 3rd badge. 

But by all means, get your requests for Pokemon in! I have 7 more slots to fill (one is already taken). To help, I need a flying type and a water type, so think of some Pokemon you'd like to see me use of those types. And of other types, of course, but I need suggestions!

I've got the pics all done, so expect another update tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Blastoise said:


> A WINGULL NAMED 'MINE?'
> 
> YAY NEMO JOKE
> 
> WOO


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Relicanth named "ROCKLOBSTA". :D


----------



## Green (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

a rayquaza named Green! >D>

(no seriously)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

SOOOO I'll start working on getting new Pokemon for the next part. Like I said earlier, I'm trying to limit the amount of Pokemon I get early on, so I don't think I'll get a Wingull. If I do use one, then I'll wait until later to do so. That said, keep your requests coming! I plan on getting at least one more Pokemon before Brawly, but after that I still have six slots open.

Without further ado, here is part three!

*Part Three: So many assholes, you'd think you were in a public restroom*!






WHAT NOW SKANK?

Oh wait, it's my mom.






He's even worse than I thought!






I dunno...My Bitch seems kind of suspicious.

Well, I guess my mom likes My Bitch.






Where did you get these? There isn't a shoe store in...well, there isn't a shoe store!






...? Do shoes need instructions?

Move one foot in front of the other and maintain balance. Repeat until you have arrived at your destination!

So anyways, we go running in our running shoes and we run into this beyotch.






Hey. How's it going?






MY BITCH WILL KILL YOU WHEN IT SLAPS ITS MUD.






Well, shit.

Bah, screw this.






w00t






Hey, he asked for it. I'm serious, he did.

SO NOW LET'S SEE HOW BITCHING KAM IS!






....GODDAMNIT KAM!

I hope that guy finished those stupid sketches...






Oh, that's good.











Caption really says all that I'm thinking.






So Kam and My Bitch make me a Pokemon trainer! YAY!

Speaking of Kam, let's give her a try!






Maybe she's got some bitching moves to-






...or not...






Thankfully this trainer is dumb and I'm able to take this Poochyena down with Kam! GO KAM GO KAM GO-





GODDAMNIT KAM!






Teehee!






Alright Kam! Time to redeem yourself!






SON OF A FUCKING BITCH GODDAMNIT YOU WORTHLESS PIECE OF SH-

Hey look! Kam's evolving!






I bet it's superpowerful and badass!

But unfortunately, it's just another coccon.

[It was a Cascoon, and for some reason I forgot to take a picture of it. Oh well]






Ah, Petalburg City! The home of this asshole:





Yeah, no, seriously. This kid is reason enough to stay away! He said I was pregnant and called me a whore!






To hell, I hope.






You're...leaving?

:D

Well, have fun with that.

In my vast amount of joy, I decided to speak with the townsfolk. None of them are very interesting, so I decided to gaze off into the lake with this guy.






No shit, Sherlock.






Um...okay?











Dude, seriously, get some help. That's a little too deep.

This place scares me. Let's lea-






I s'pose.






Eat? Sleep? Drink? Call for a good time?






Well that's not interesting.











From now on, this picture will be what I say to all the dumbasses in the game.






Oh hey, it is our padre. Wassup?






No thanks to you.

Or us, really. The Pokemon did all the work.






Thanks for the support great father-o-mine!






Right, we need to have a little talk about your friend prof-






Um, excuse me? We were right in the middle of a conversation! Goddamn asshole.






Don't give it to that asshole. He will fail if he is given Pokemon.






:O IT'S YOU!






Thank the lord.






Lonely with your family and cousins? Why of course!






Haha! What a dumbass! What a nincompoop! What a retard! What a-






Fuck.






No, but I must.






Probably just get some stupid Lotad or some-






WHAT A GODDAMN LUCKY ASSHOLE! I HATE YOU!






Good luck catching it. Asshole.






....
I.
am.
going.
to.
kill.
you.






You're pretty unexperienced. Let me take care of-






We aren't on speaking terms right now. Asshole.






What now???

He tells us to head for the next few gyms and fun stuff like that and I just what to get the hell out of this awful town.






Quick pic of Kam, for good measure.






asdfkl; I WAS ALMOST OUT OF HERE CAN'T THIS WAIT?!?!

















Hey man, is there something wrong with being a CLEAN child?






At least I'm a badass rookie trainer.






Look no further!






...






COME BACK HERE AND SAY THAT TO MY FACE!

I'll show him! That stupid asshole! I'll train to be the strongest trainer EVAR!

*foreshadowing hinthint*

Whilst training Kam, I evolved her. Here are my results:






Now it is a badass moth.

That is badass.






Yayz we get a good move!






Hmm, I may have underestimated Kam...


Thanks for reading folks! I'll plan on updating through Rustboro by Monday. The next update after that will probably be around next weekend, maybe. I'm starting up with finals at school, so Imma going to be busy.

Keep posting your requests for Pokemon!


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I want something named after me. |D *shot*

Before Brawly? Uh... if you're going in Granite Cave before fighting him, a Sableye, just because I think it would be epic later on. If you're not going in Granite Cave, uh... a Shroomish. For the mushroom factor. Yes.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Did it ever occur to you to get a male Wurmple so it could match my gender?

I don't want Birch to rape me.


----------



## M&F (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Get a Carvanha and name it so it'll reference this


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Kammington said:


> I don't want Birch to rape me.


Don't worry, My Bitch will protect you.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Zubat named "Windows" (Because a Windows 7 ad is on as I type this)

Pweze?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Blackthorne Steele said:


> Relicanth named "ROCKLOBSTA". :D


.... :V



So anyway. Get a Sableye. Cause Yah!... You know what to do.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Think of something interesting to name the Sableye too because I'm braindead at the moment :x


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

ALL-MAGIKARP RUN.
DO IT.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



L'il Dwagie said:


> .... :V


...?

Since we can name stuffs after ourselves, a male Aron named Steele. :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

LOLWHUT ANOTHER UPDATE IN 24 HOURS? WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?

Well, it's me being super bored. Once summer kicks into full gear for me, this might occur more often, but don't expect it.

Thanks for sending in requests for Pokemon! Keep them coming! I've got four Pokemon chosen so far - the two I already have, a Pokemon I had chosen from the start, and one of the Pokemon you requested (I'm not telling you which! :P)

Here it is: Part Four!



*Part Four: YOU ARE A SLUT! YOU ARE A SLUT*!






To begin today's episode, we meet this drunk little boy walking around in circles.

I think he's going to have an alcohol issue when he's older.











Uh-oh, looks like this could be a toughie!






It's blank stare must mean it's charging for a SUPAH POWERFUL ATTACK ASFALF:LKS:DG WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING!






asdfkjlk;asdfjkl;asdfjkl; IT'S ATTACKINGWHATDOWEDOWE'REGONNADIEWE'REGONNADIEWE'REGO-






...I meant to do that...






So after some trainer-fighting, we arrive in Petalburg Woods. Home of all sorts of creepers.






Like this guy!






What is he looking for, you ask?






He is getting his daily source of shrooms! He can't get through the day without them! The exhilarating high of-






This guy must be wanting some shrooms too. I'm eager to see how this will turn out.






Devon Researcher? LOL YOU HAVE A FUNNY LAST NAME!






Why would I help you in your journey to acquire shrooms? There better be some in this for me, young man!






...maybe...






What are you going to do, unleash the dogs on me?






...I guess so.






You bet I do!






o rly?






*ahem* I believe there were some shrooms involved as a reward?






What is so great about your ball?

Goddamnit I want those shrooms you promised me!











You have excellent hearing.






You know what else is a crisis? Me not getting any shrooms. That's what.






Is your BUG POKEMON big?






Well that's a conversation killer.






At the other corner of the lake we find this creepy old lady who talks about the facts of life berries.






Awesome! I can see some sweet water P-






D:






And we're in Rustboro City. There are only a few interesting people here, the others all deserve the "No Shit Sherlock" sign. Instead of showing what they all say and showing the sign, I'll just put the sign up now











?






????






Welcome to the school with the world's worst teacher. He's letting his kids play video games and talk in class!

And he allows some random sketchball to be in the corner!






Oh. It's THIS asshole again.






...Scotthole.






*cough*like me*cough*






You called?






Well, yes, but that's not why I'm here.






Well, um, thanks.






Hmm, I wonder who?






Some emo kid lives here?






...um...thank you?






Well, I don't mean to brag...











So there's no emo kid here then?






What is?






Uh-oh...I've got a bad feeling about this...






You sound like my mom.

Thankfully, she doesn't go into a "I'm not a maid" speech.






Is she the emo kid?






...











Well I suppose I can help...











Speaks for itself, really.











STOP RIPPING OFF FROM SILPH CO. YOU ASSHOLES!






;_;

Well, enough chat with the locals. Let's go to the gym!






An actual challenge?






Oooh new Pokemon!






So far I don't see why you're better than other trainers...






Hi Roxanne. You should get better trainers.






Alright! First "boss" of the game. She's easy though, I took her down with My Bitch without using anything other than Water Gun. I didn't even need to use an item. She's just plain easy.






TO OUR BITCH, PERHAPS?






...or that...that works...






w00t first badge! :DDDD






Uh-oh! Something is amiss!






He will take your goods. And he will like them.






Well of course I'm fantastic.






I guess BOB, the miraculous hero must go to save the day, once again!




Thanks for reading! I'll either update early next week or next weekend. It depends on when I get my free time.

Keep sending in requests for Pokemon, and try and think of Pokemon I can get from Slateport onwards!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

ALL-MAGIKARP RUN.
WHY AREN'T YOU DOING IT.


----------



## Togetic (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

TOGEPI TOGEPI TOGEPI. Yeah I know you can't get that.

Get a Gulpin and call it Your Mom.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Well, I just took pics of the next update, and there are A LOT of them. Therefore, I won't be able to update until I have a good amount of time, which will probably be the weekend.

BUT I have a Sableye now, and I'm sure you will all love the name.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Aunt Gemima?


----------



## Patar (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

What if it's a boy?

Uncle Gemima?

A MAKUHITA NAMED HUGO :D


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Trade someone for a Torchic, and have them name it Flare first~


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

PLUSLE AND MINUM AND GULPIN AND ELECTRIKE, Named:

Plus, Minus, Chow-Down and Frederick!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Pichu Chris said:


> PLUSLE AND MINUM AND GULPIN AND ELECTRIKE, Named:
> 
> Plus, Minus, Chow-Down and Frederick!


Hahaha I was already planning on using one of those.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Catch a Tropius and name it Bananaphone. :3


----------



## M&F (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Zora of Termina said:


> Catch a Tropius and name it Bananaphone. :3


Do it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Zora of Termina said:


> Catch a Tropius and name it Bananaphone. :3


Is the character limit 10 or 12 I can never remember
If the latter DO THIS
If the former DO THIS ANYWAY


----------



## Green (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

10.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

ffffff thought so.

"BANANAFONE" then? :D


----------



## Autumn (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Ananaphone.

"Anana" is an actual French word. It doesn't mean banana, though. It means pineapple.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Leafpool said:


> Ananaphone.
> 
> "Anana" is an actual French word. It doesn't mean banana, though. It means pineapple.


First there is no pineapplephone.
Second I believe it's "anana*s*". :(
(Also "ananas"=pineapple in most Romance languages, apparently. :o)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Bnanaphone? :3?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Get a Wailmer and name it Fudgie!

Or a Sharpedo named Penis-he-- er, Daryan Crescent.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Kammington said:


> Or a Sharpedo named Penis-he-- er, Daryan Crescent.


hellz yeah

_hellz yeah_


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Kammington said:


> Or a Sharpedo named Penis-he-- er, Daryan Crescen*d*.


YES

IT FITS EVEN LESS THAN "BANANAPHONE" BUT DO IT ANYWAY


----------



## Starshine (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Name a Magikarp Epi-karp. or have Plusle and Minun named Math and Aftermath in a double battle, and have Aftermath have a lower speed stat than math.


----------



## magmavire (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Tailow named darwan if you can handle the awesome.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Swallows =/= Galapagos finches.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

also what the hell is a "darwan"


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Also get a Kadabra and call it "SpoonyBard".


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

;) What you KNOW you need.... is a Trapinch named Kali. Hehehe...

Other suggestions for additional species: Aron, Electrike, Seviper, and Feebas. Hehe...


----------



## Starshine (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

If there is a feebas,it should be named fish fry.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

get a Zubat or a Tentacool and name it GoddamnBat.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Well, I think it's pretty unanimous that I'm getting a Tropius named Bananafone by this time. XD

Also! I will not return to older routes/towns to get Pokemon unless I have to in order to progress the game. So for example, unless I need to return to Route 102 for some reason, I will not be adding a Ralts to my team. So suggestions for Taillow and stuff will not be taken at this point.

I had 222 pictures for this installment, so obviously I had to trim them down. Therefore, some NPC and story dialogue has been cut. I've kept the essential stuff though, so don't worry. Enjoy!

*Part Five: RUFBIES!

*So looks like we're off to chase some asshole. Yayz.






Remembering I need some whore to Cut and Flash for me (if you know what I mean) I decide to capture this chap.






Sounds good. 






Along the way, I meet this nerd, who thinks that Roxanne is elegant.






Sucks to be you then.






Are you saying I can't practice my yodeling in there?

Well fuck.

I then decide to take out my anger on some other people.






Oopsies.






......






Who's PEEKO?






Not your PEEKO!






Oh I will come and get some. And you will like it!






You took a seagull hostage and expected it to work out well? That's like taking a cheese doodle hostage and hoping for someone to repay you with $50. It ain't happening.






He's a smart criminal, ain't he?






If by "career in crime" you mean "taking a dudes goods and some seagull" then I really think that you need to look up the word "crime".






This guy blabbers about something involving "Boss" "Devon" and "tacos" if I remember correctly.






Ohhh, so THIS is PEEKO.






Just tell her not to bother me for food when I'm at the beach. If I'm going to give you food, I will do so without you taking a dump on me, thank you very much.






Mr. Briney? Really gamefreak?






So I decide to head through the tunnel and discover that SURPRISE there are rocks blocking my way. Let's see what we can do about this...











Oh wait, it leads to Verdanturf? That's where that Waldo kid went. Why on earth would I want to go there?






Try not to let some guy take your goods again. Okay?






At least SOMEONE realizes my potential.











Stop SHOUTING at me WOMAN I just got your GODDAMN GOODS back.
















No you stupid whore! I will not deliver this for you! Do I look like a deliveryman to you? Huh? No! I didn't think so! I am a goddamn Pokemon trainer and I demand to be treated as such. In the past 24 hours I have been promised shrooms and I still have yet to receive them, and I have also been ridiculed about my appearance, shown up by some stupid Wallace kid, and had to help some Prof. Bitch dude unwillingly! DO YOU THINK I WANT TO DELIVER YOUR FUCKING PACKAGE AND YOUR GODDAMN LETTER? NO! I DO NOT! This stupid whore is too incompetent to even have a Pokemon with him! Why the fuck was he in the forest in the first place? Shouldn't he be fired for his fucking incompetence? You people piss me off! I am going to set fire to this building and then I am going to shoot you and then shoot your employee and then I will take your corpses and bring them back to life and bludgeon both of you with HM WHORE until you are no longer conscious and then I'll through you into a hotel room with a dead stripper and you'll both think that you killed her and then you'll have to run away from the cops because you'll think that you actually killed a stripper when you actually different and then you'll accidentally kill someone else and the police will come and taser you and you know what?

I'LL BE LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF!

And I could go on all day about-
















...Oh...well...um...thank you...uh...well this is really awkward.






Really?






 Oh, well, that sucks.






Sounds pretty cool!






Well geez everyone here is super productive aren't they?











o rly?






=O Shocking!






And let me guess, it's not-






...
whoawhoawhoa wait a minute here. So these guys can't make a Poke Ball, which they have technology, they can't create a device that can easier communicate with Pokemon, they can't reproduce Pokemon dreams, BUT THEY CAN REVIVE A LIVING BEING FROM A FUCKING ROCK?











And it's not working.






Maybe you should help out some of your failing coworkers.






Oh joy!






Um...well...okay...



























O_O;;;;






 In just mere moments, he went from honorable and respectable to a freaking creeper.






Oh shit! It's that whore! Maybe I can avoid her...






DAMMIT!






 Well this is just awful. I only have two contacts in my Pokenav, and they're some creepy old man and this slut. This is not how I wanted my first phone to work out...






*sigh* Fine fine fine, but only to make you go away!






That didn't stop you before...

I then proceed to beet her only using Kam.











Good to know. Okay, I'm leaving now bye bye.












AND THEN I GOT PEOPLE'S POKENAV NUMBERS AND SHIT AND I FOUND THIS.






AND I WAS ALL a;dslkgjs;fdlg;lkagds; RARE POKEMON MUST CATCH.






AND THEN I PROCEEDED NOT TO USE IT EVER AGAIN.

(Note: If you want me to use it, feel free to tell me and I probably will)






Hey look, Mr. Briney has a boat!

And of course, instead of being badass and stealing it, we decide to ask him for it.






Ummm.....






Maybe I should come back later...






Indeed I do.






Tell PEEKO not to take a dump on me, kay?

On the way, me padre calls me up on the telephone.











WHY IS HE GIVING AWAY MY NUMBER?

This Mr. Stone is becoming creepier by the second.






Aaaand we arrive in Dewford Town. A lovely beach town that is filled with less people who point out the obvious and more people who are just plain creepy.






Told you so.




























































As you can see, all of those people are really quite sketchy.

Anyways, apparently Steven is in a cave, and we must find him.






...and this thing looks very badass! Must get!






:DDD

I know just what to call it! It has a ruby on its chest, so I'll call it...






RUFIES!!

NO WAIT FUCK I MEANT RUBIES NOT RUFIES!!!






Hey there.






 Here, I has letter for you.






You know what, you don't need to bother. Last time I got a gift it just lead to some pedophile watching me.











For once, a sane person realizes my potential! :D

Now that we're done with that little errand, we're off to the gym!











I think I like the sailor dude better.






Ohai.












Yaaay Brawly! I have Rufies to deal with you!

He can be really difficult, actually. His Pokemon spam Bulk Up and can do shitloads of damage to you after the fact, while you can barely touch them. With Sableye, you're basically unaffected by all of their moves, and all you really have to do is use Night Shade and they'll all go down quickly. Dustox is another good option, due to its resistance to fighting attacks, and overall good defense.

Thank God for Rufies!






So where will our adventures take us next? Tune in next time to find out! :D



Keep the requests coming, and tell me if you want me to use that Seedot. If no one tells me to use it before the next installment, I'm ditching it.

And I hope you all enjoyed Rufies!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Use the Seedot and when you get a chance, name it My Sperm.


----------



## M&F (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Well, Bananafone is the priority, so, if you want to avoid type repetitions, don't use the Seedot.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Level up that Nincada and get a Shedinja.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Go back to Mr Briney's house, step between him and Peeko, then step back when Peeko runs back round the table so Peeko is chasing him rather than the other way round.


----------



## Togetic (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Go back to Mr Briney's house, step between him and Peeko, then step back when Peeko runs back round the table so Peeko is chasing him rather than the other way round.


This. Do it. Nao


----------



## ZimD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Go back to Mr Briney's house, step between him and Peeko, then step back when Peeko runs back round the table so Peeko is chasing him rather than the other way round.


i fucking love doing this


also just name something "I luv russ", i don't care what or if you never even have it in your party again

if you manage to find a shiny i demand that you name it either Edward or Cullen regardless of gender because it sparkles


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

GET ELECTRIKE! DO IT! NAO!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

get a whismur. call it BWAAAAAAAH


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

So, photobucket is being a bit retarded right now, so I'll upload the next part later today/tomorrow. In the meantime, there is something I'd like to bring to your attention.

So, basically I'm doing these to alleviate my boredom during the summer. At the pace that the Emerald LP is going, especially when I'm out of school (tomorrow), I don't think that it will last longer than early to mid July. Therefore, I think I need another game to LP. At the moment, I'm thinking that I'm just going to stick to GBA games, since I'm getting used to that, but I'm considering maybe making videos to go along with them for bosses, or maybe making it a complete video LP.

The main matter is that I need to decide upon a game to LP next. I have three games that I am considering, which are as follows:

Pokemon LeafGreen
Golden Sun 
Final Fantasy 5 Advance

I'm leaning towards FF5 at the moment, because LeafGreen would seem a bit too repetitive, I think, and I really wouldn't want to LP another Pokemon game again unless it was a video LP, just because one Pokemon game is enough for a picture LP. Golden Sun is another viable option for me, though I just need to finish playing through it once, and play through it another one or two times. I've played through FF5 multiple times, and there would be a good amount of audience input, plus, being a Final Fantasy game, there's more plot to it for me to make fun of. 

I'd like to hear your input, though. I'm thinking FF5, and then Golden Sun if I decide to do a third LP. But if you can convince me otherwise, then I would reconsider. Just putting this out there.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

FF5 plox :D


----------



## magmavire (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Are you willing to do other games or only those.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



magmavire said:


> Are you willing to do other games or only those.


At the moment, yes. If LPing becomes more of a thing for me, than I'll start to branch out a bit more.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Hey! School is out for me tomorrow which means MORE UPDATES YAAAY! This also means that I'll probably be finishing the game faster. At this point, I'm only planning on going through to the E4, and maybe get a video of me challenging Steven. But considering a lot of this game is just battling trainers, I don't see this LP lasting too much into July, unless I somehow become super busy.

Thanks for your requests for Pokemon! Keep them coming! With this video I have four Pokemon, which means I'm still open to use 6 more!

Note: A few things are out of order in this update for various reasons.

Without further ado, Part 6!

Part 6: Trapped in the in the labrynth of pedophilia!






And we're off! To Slateport! Well, if you want to be technical, it's actually the beach outside of Slateport (Route something or other) that has a bunch of little kids who obsess over their "inner tubes".






Hmm? What's that?

Meh, I'm sure I'll never see it again.






NO DUMBASS IT'S ROUTE 110!






...I MEAN 109!






asdfsalkdf STOP GIVING PEOPLE MY PHONE NUMBER. Unless they're cool people. Unfortunately, I have yet to meet anyone remotely cool yet.











That's it. Brawly and I are no longer friends. >:(






You better. You lead a school and you have level 15 Pokemon?

Anyways, I decide not to deal with the trainer traffic on the beach and just move ahead to Mauville.






Not much in Slateport...yet...






What an inviting patch of grass!

And then there was an attack and I was all "NOOOO THE GRASS LIED TO ME!!!!"






And then I saw him. And you know what he just screamed to me?






Badass. That is what he screamed.






That is totally badass beyond all reason.

Only one name suited him, and that name was...






Oh yeah. I went there.

Anyways, one majorly unfortunate thing about Electrike is that it sucks until you get it an electric type attack. So I returned to Rustboro and level him up to Level 20 to learn Spark.

THEN my team and I explored the beach.






Of all the f- oh wait they kind of do.






Sounds delightful.






Well that's good.






Well aren't you quite the activist!






Well, um, that's a...happy...thought...






Good thing nothing like that has EVER happened! *cough*goddamn BP*cough*











A STRIP CLUB ON THE BEACH???? :D

But, unfortunately, there are nothing but a sailor, a little boy, and some ugly chick.

Oh, and this guy.















YOU TRYING TO FATTEN ME UP? WHORE!

Well, we're done on the beach now. We need to go deliever some shit, if I remember correctly.






That would explain why the sea tastes so salty.






Don't you think it's strange how fat people float?

I mean really! There are people with a ton of weight who just go for a swim and float. HOW THE HELL DO THEY MANAGE TO DO THAT?






...oooohhhhh.

But I never payed attention in class so that doesn't help.






lolololol he's a sailor and his name is dock i c wat u did thar gamefreak






...maybe...






Well shit.






What do I look like to everyone, the Digorno delivery man?

Because I'm not.

Because Digorno doesn't deliver.

So I can't look like the Digorno delivery man.

...Would you like some ice for that burn?






Is there a "pitiful antagonists" convention in town or something?






What do you actually NEED in a museum?






O_O Um...no...thank you...






Dude, you should've said that before. I already booked us plane tickets.






/product placement

Well since the museum is full at the moment, I suppose we should explore the rest of Slateport.






I just love my Rufies!






NO WHORE.

But I want to be on TV so why not?







OH BOY OH BOY I'M EXCITED.

















You know what? Screw Captain Stern! I refuse to be a delivery boy any more! I'm moving on!






...GODDAMN PIRATES!

Well let's go to the museum, I guess.






Geez, quite the crowd we've got here.






How can you plan nefarious deeds by knowing why water looks blue?






So all that wait was YOUR fault eh?






FINALLY.






CAN'T I RUN ONE GODDAMN FAVOR WITHOUT YOU ASSHOLES INTERFERING???

I proceed to beat their asses in a matter of about a minute.











I totally agree! I'd like to slap the idiot who leads these guys, seeing as how he has a bunch of underlings who SUCK.






Well this is awkward...






There's another failteam?






Well as long as you don't kill any badass and cool people in the process, I'm cool with that.






...you're trying to expand the sea. I think a five year old would understand that.






Okay then. Stop interfering with my favors and we'll call it even.






I am going to bitchslap you!

No reason, I just want to.






I'm sure that won't affect us in any way!






It's the Roaming Asshole!






You bet you did.





















Looks like I'll register ANYONE in my pokenav, even an asshole like THIS SCOTT PERSON.

Well let's head off to Mauville, I suppose. I don't think anything make this awful day worse.






I spoke too soon.






At a whorehouse, no doubt.






Those are the last words I ever wanted to hear from you.






NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!






Trick House? Sounds...odd...






Well that's not sketchy or anything!






Are you comfortable down there?






...hooray...
















Well..uh...thanks...






That's what she said.






Looks like we've hit a dead end in this pedophile's labrynth! WHAT DO WE DO NOW?

TUNE IN NEXT TIME TO FIND OUT!



Keep the requests for Pokemon coming in!


----------



## Togetic (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I'd prefer Golden Sun, actually.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

We eat cake! :D .... no? Oh well, pokemon request~!

Perhaps catch a magikarp and name it Epikarp?


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Capture a Skarmory and name it 'KICKNURASS'.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Spinda. Think up an appropriate name. >D


----------



## Green (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Leafpool said:


> Spinda. Think up an appropriate name. >D


'DRUNKBSTRD'?  

also get a skarmory and name it something awesome


----------



## Flareth (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Name anything "Forklift"...I'd prefer if it was a main team Pokemon. xDDDD


----------



## M&F (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

If you're going after Spinda, try to get one with a red mark in the middle of the face.

You can then call it "Nosebleed".


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Late update, I know. I started watching 24 this past week and then I couldn't stop, which isn't good. Anyways, I want to quickly go over the team that it appears I will be using so far:

Swampert
Dustox
Manectric
Sableye
Tropius
Spinda

I've got four slots still open for Pokemon. Ideally, I'd like a fire type and a ground type when all is said and done. So four slots left, I want a fire type and ground type, and since there are plenty of those I'm sure you will all have some great suggestions. Keep them coming!

Part 8: The Cycling Road...of _*DEATH*_

Previously on Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!...






YOU'RE A PUSSY AND I HOPE YOU FALL IN A WELL WHERE LASSIE CAN'T FIND YOU.











At least I don't dress up like a pirate...






Don't know don't care.






It seems BOB hasn't been taught about Stranger Danger.






WHY GOD WHY???






That's what you get for walking into someone's house unannounced.






Okie dokie artichokie.






asd/f;dla;fl WE'RE TRAPPED IN A PEDOPHILE'S LABRYNTH!!

And now, without further ado...

*LET'S PLAY POKEMON EMERALD: PART 8*






Whatever shall we do?

Well I suppose we can just take the other path...






He has many bushes.

If you know what I mean.






That, my friend, is an excellent question.






That's a scroll? I thought it was a screwed up printer.






...you walked into THE ONLY HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF A ROUTE, talked to the Trick Master, and walked in here after accepting his challenge, on accident?

This kid got skill. Or a drinking problem. I'm guessing the latter.






Lies!






:O AN ESCAPE! QUICK GET OUT OF THERE!






SHIT.






No offence man, but that's a really sad excuse for a puzzle.






See this is why you don't have a wife.

Or girlfriend.

Or sexual partner.

...or friends...






And now he's giving me free candy. How much creepier can this guy be?






No thanks, I'll pass.

I think I'll go tra-





...on second thought never mind.






Ah, much better! I feel safer over here!






...OH COME ON!






:O OMG SO DID MINE AMAZING RIGHT?






Really easy battle here. Or really difficult. If you haven't caught any or many Pokemon yet besides your starter, this battle can be rather difficult. I was pretty safe since I had Rufies, My Bitch, Kam, and Frederick, which, on their own, give pretty great type coverage.






Let's not.











Bitch, I just whooped your ass three of the three times that I fought you. I think my training routine is quite alright.











Seriously...how the fuck did you manage to do that?






And we have now arrived in Mauville City! WOOHOO! After being made a servant to the Devon Corporation, saving their asses from Team Aqua, being ridiculed by this Scott person, meeting up with Prof. Perch and giving him my phone number, being trapped by a pedophile, and meeting some random whore named May, I think that this day can't possibly get any worse!






D: My life sucks.

Well, let's just ignore him for now. Maybe he'll go away.






Woohoo!






What should we call you then? Your Royal Rock Smashing Guy?






That, um, works just as well, I suppose.






Dude, what's your problem?






My Bitch is pretty strong, and so is my Rufies.






Wow, um, thanks.






Okay, maybe he's a crayon short of a toolbox, but I think I like him.






Ooh look TV.






Dude, if we wanted that, we'd just go to some protest or some shit like that.






Probably some self absorbed asshole.






Well, this is awkward.






Oh shit. I didn't think they were going to air this.
















I meant that in the best way possible.






Uh-oh.






I...um...don't really have an excuse for this one.











wat






Not...really...
















What the fuck did I just watch.

Whatever happened to I Love Lucy reruns?

Ah, whatever. Next!






I wonder what they sell here...






Oh so _that's_ why it's called Rydel's Cycles...











Dude, it's not that far. When factoring out battles and treks to Rustboro it's about a 5-10 minute trip.






Thanks man!

Well so far in this town I've met two awesome people, though they're both kind of nuts. Maybe there are new awesome people!






Why not?











OH GOD MY EARS ARE BLEEDING






I'M SORRY I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER THE SOUND OF BLOOD RUSHING OUT OF MY EARS.






I'M NONE TOO HAPPY ABOUT YOUR VOICE.






NO WAY IN HELL.






DUDE, YOU'RE THE REASON EVERYONE YELLS IN THESE GAMES. THEY HEAR YOU SING AND THEY CAN'T HEAR, CAUSING THEM TO YELL CERTAIN WORDS.

I'VE SOLVED THE MYSTERY!!!






OH NO THIS PLACE GIVES ME THE INTENSE URGE TO SPEND HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS GAMBLING. WHY GAMEFREAK WHY???






Still there?

Fine, I'll see what's up with him.






I still hate you.
















Dude, he's right. It's also not cool to block people from the gym just because you're having a hissyfit.











LOL you're screwed with dark types then, my friend.






Dammit he noticed me.






Still seem like a pussy to me.






Uh oh. I think I know where this is going...






NO YOU MAN WHORE.











Go cry about it then.

Bah, glad that's over with.






After clearing off two routes surrounding Mauville, I stumble upon Verdanturf. A small town. Even by Pokemon standards. I mean, seriously, this town is the size of maybe two screens.






No I did not.











Hmm...sounds...familiar...











Wow. They should make a movie out of that and call it Clearing the Tunnel. Or The End of the Tunnel. Tunnel to the Heart. This Guy Wants Sex So Bad That He'll Clear a Tunnel To Get Some.





















...WHY DOES THIS SOUND SO DAMN FAMILIAR?

Wait a minute. This tunnel goes to Rustboro. *Rust*boro and Verdan*turf*. Wait a minute! That must mean that...






CALLED IT.







What's this dude doing over here?






...dude...I know you're just a sprite but I can tell that you're wearing glasses...

What a dumb bum.






Lady, he's right there. You don't have to talk to him as if he's super far away.






...THESE ROCKS ARE HALF YOUR FUCKING SIZE CAN'T YOU JUST...I don't know...CLIMB OVER THEM?????






...isn't he a blackbelt? Couldn't he just take care of it using his fists to smash to rock?

...
Rock Smash...

...
...

oooohhhhhh.

Well looks like we have to get the next gym badge in order to help out these dumbasses here.






....I hate you...

Is Wally actually strong? Can we help Mr and Mrs Can't-Climb-Over-a-Damn-Rock? Can May be any more of a whore? What happens if I throw a piece of moldy cheese in a blender with a sock? Tune in next time to find out!



So that's that. Keep up the requests for Pokemon!


----------



## Enkoe (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Get a Skitty. Nao. Or I will KILL you.

Because Skitty is awesome, despite being oh-so-feminine. It learns SING!! SING!! A lifesaver.

(EDIT: Found on Route 116)


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

GET MAGCARGO AND CALL IT MagmaBitch


----------



## Autumn (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Magcargo or maybe Torkoal for your Fire type, Sandslash for your Ground type.

Using teams of Pokémon that all suck is fun.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Spheal, name it Snowdog.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Does you ROM say the internal battery is dry?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



superbird said:


> Does you ROM say the internal battery is dry?


Yeah, all Pokemon Emerald roms do that. It's not a big deal, just use save states. Time based events really don't matter unless you're desperate to get berries.

Aaaand I've been really busy recently. I'm in a local theater thing, that takes up much of my nights, and for the next week I'm tied up all day, leaving me tired by time I actually get home. I'll be able to update much more after next week, and maybe, if I'm up to it, I'll update within the next week. I have all the pictures ready, it's just a matter of uploading and posting them.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Well, here is an update! Next week is not going to be a good week for getting much of anything done since I have work from 8:30 - 4:00 everyday, and from there I have to go directly to rehearsal usually not getting home until about 10:30, at which point I'm too tired to do much of anything, so don't expect another update until after this upcoming week is over. If I'm motivated enough, I might be able to get an update in for tomorrow or Thursday, since I have some extra time, but other than that it will be a while before you see My Bitch again.

ANYWAYS. On with the show!

Part 8: Turtles Can't Use Tissues!

Previously on Let's Play Pokemon Emerald...





It's Dumb and Dumber! :D











Stop whining! When I was your age, I had to walk up hill both ways to get to school all 8 days of the week, through 75 miles per hour winds and 7 feet of snow!






WHY GOD WHY???






You are NOT welcome.

See what I did there? Instead of saying that you ARE welcome, I said that you are NOT welcome because I didn't want to do this in the first place. I'm smarterer than you think!

I better brace myself. If he's willing to challenge me, he must have gotten really st-






LOL WHAT.

My Bitch shoots him with mud (if you know what I mean) and he dies a muddy and slimy death.






...






Say it..






You know you want to...






http://punditkitchen.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/political-pictures-no-sht-sherlock1.jpg[/url]

[IMG]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Blaziking/Emerald%20LP%208/PokemonEmerald_07.png
You better. Because you're a LOSER.






Not if you're a GOOD trainer.











...That's actually the definition of a trainer...






YES THERE IS! HE SUCKS AND HE KNOWS IT!






His awfulness and incessant whining.






NO. NONONONONO.






Dude, you're really starting to creep me out.






I'll be subtley ignoring you.

TO THE GYM!






Don't tell me you're one of those door to door Mormons!






What a wonderful life you live.






Inviting you to my tea party.

















I wonder what type of Pokemon he uses...






One thing I dislike about this gym is that, despite the game having 13 electric type Pokemon in it, only one of the trainers actually has an electric type Pokemon. But that's besides the point. Wattson can either be ridiculously hard or ridiculously easy. If you have a ground type, you have won the battle already. His Pokemon have a few normal type attacks, but nothing really harmful. His reliance on Electric-type attacks really just sets him up for failure. On the other hand, without a ground type, he will decimate you. His first two Pokemon are easy, but his Magneton and Manectric are the issues. Magneton is part steel, making it resistant to a ton of things. It's also pretty powerful. Fighting types can make quick work of it, and ANY ground type attack will do great. Manectric is fast and can hit hard with electric attacks. Have some Super Potions on hand

My Bitch singlehandedly decimated him though, so we're all okay.






W00T! LET'S GO HELP DUMB AND DUMBER!






What now?

















TELL YOUR UNCLE TO GO FUCK HIMSELF.






My worst nightmare has come true.






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!






You bet I did! I'm badass!






This is the second cool person I've met on my journey, though I forget who the first one was.






...You already saw her everyday...over the rocks...






Geez, don't sound so enthusiastic. People might find it kind of creepy.






Let's see how the lovely couple is doing.






You bet I a- HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT ASSHOLE???






I take it back! I take the whole part about helping you back!






Ah dammit!

Well, I should probably talk to him about deleting my number from his Pokenav.






That's nice but I have to ask you-











Terrific anyways I just wanted to talk to you about-






...*excuse me????*

You? Strong? Stronger than me? Psssshhh don't make me laugh.






Bring it on sick boy! :P

Well, let's head off on our next marvelous adventure!






Actually, I'm a fish man who lives in the little lake next to your house. I just wanted to say hi.











Eh, why not?

I beat him pretty easily and this one steps out.











I am quite the trainer.

I proceed to beat her easily too.

NEXT!






She is also easily. 






But when I beat her she goes all Whitney on me.






Not my fault she's a pussy!






She attempts to kill me with her Meditite but My Bitch will not allow that.






o rly?






This is one of the best items in the game, so I suggest that you get it.






:D






*:D*






*:D*






Next up we find this lovely path filled with fire called...um...fiery path.......yeah......






Humping a tree? Dude, if you want to get laid that badly just go see May.






...what?






By "TM" do you mean "drugs"?
















Dude, I'm the size of that freaking tree. How is there room for more than me in there?






Sounds good to me!






Oh how nice! Thanks lady!






Well...um...if you insist...






What exactly are you doing to me when I'm asleep?

That's it, I'm outta here to train!






I feel sorry for this poor turtle. She has an awful cold it seems, and turtles can't use tissues!






WOOHOO CAPTURED!






Oh...well...um...maybe she's not sick...






So what is our next destination? What's up with Wally? Is he just some inconsequential NPC? I sure hope so! Tune in next time for our fabulous adventure with RUFIES! (And the other Pokemon too)



...You all know the drill.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Hmm...get a Spinda and name it after that kid in Trick Master's House Maze 1. You know, the "I just came into this weird house on accident" kid.

Edit: His name is Eddie


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I suggest a trapinch for your ground type.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

May I suggest a Spheal named Snowdog, once more?


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Jason-Kun said:


> May I suggest a Spheal named Snowdog, once more?


Do eet. Do eet NAOW!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

Well, I can't get a Spheal at the moment, but that seems to be what I'll end up using.

So far my end game team looks like this, just for a quick update.

Swampert
Dustox
Sableye
Manectric
Torkoal
Spinda
Walrein
Tropius
???
???

And I will update sometime soon it's just...Dragon Quest IX is not letting me go. ><


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I'm afraid I have some unfortunate news. My laptop has crashed and doesn't show any good signs of coming back. I really don't want to redo anything that I've already done, so if I can't recover those files, I'm afraid I'll have to cancel this Let's Play.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I'm sorry to say this, but this LP is officially canceled. No files on my laptop are going to be able to be recovered, which means that this LP is officially over because I really don't want to have to replay the game up to that point with all the training and stuff, mostly because I'm lazy, but also because I'm not motivated enough. I'll still consider doing a Let's Play of something else, but Let's Play Pokemon Emerald is, unfortunately, over.


Sorry for the triple post but I figured it would be good to make the end official.


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

*):*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

*D:*


----------



## Enkoe (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

*DX*


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

*DDD:*

(is that the biggest text can go that's lame)


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

X(


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

*DDDDDDDDDDD:*


----------



## Green (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

:D

wait


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

I agree with your sentiments very much so. Despite my lack of updates I did enjoy LP'ing the game, but not enough to go back through the first part of the game with the same team again.

I am considering doing a video LP (with narration) of another game, though I still have to get my laptop back first before I actually start going into details about it. If I do, I'll make a thread here or something about it. I'm thinking FF5 at the moment, though that thought might change later.


----------



## Enkoe (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

So with this down will you do the Kanto Creation now? It's so funny I just really love it...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*



Enkoe said:


> So with this down will you do the Kanto Creation now? It's so funny I just really love it...


Probably. I just need to get the pictures to my laptop again. And get my laptop. But yes, I'll work on that again.


----------



## Enkoe (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

:D


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Let's Play Pokemon Emerald!*

wait, let me try this.
*NEEOOOOOOOHHH!!!*


----------

